# Philip Melanchthon



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 15, 2005)

Philip Melanchthon, German Reformer, was born on February 16, 1497 and died on April 19, 1560. He was a close confidant of Martin Luther and author of the Augsburg Confession. As a scholar, he was held in the highest esteem among Reformers. He attempted many times to unite the Protestant factions, but was unsuccessful. Nevertheless, he was a major influence on the Reformation. 

http://chi.gospelcom.net/DAILYF/2001/02/daily-02-16-2001.shtml


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 15, 2005)

...until he unfortunately sold out to synergism.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 15, 2005)

Hmmm, I know he was accused of this, but I also know that he protested against this accusation in a letter to Luther. For myself, not knowing the full story, I will hold judgment in abeyance on this subject.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Feb 16, 2005)

I believe it is debated whether or not Melanchthon was a synergist. Although he wrote in the second edition of his Loci (published 1535):




> "Three causes are conjoined: The Word, the Holy Spirit and the Will not wholly inactive, but resisting its own weakness.... God draws, but draws him who is willing. . . and the will is not a statue, and that spiritual emotion is not impressed upon it as though it were a statue."



While Philip was involved in the Reformation, including the formation of the Augsburg confession. Even the confession lacks the "teeth" that Luther had (Philip was more of a peace keeper).

modern Lutheranism=Melanchthonism.

[Edited on 2-16-2005 by matthew11v25]


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matthew11v25_
> modern Lutheranism=Melanchthonism.



Exactly - I've always heard from many sources that he is the reason most modern Lutherans are synergists. He took that position after Luther's death.


----------



## yeutter (Feb 16, 2005)

Actually Melancthon , like Brucer was a man that tried to understand his critics and respond graciously to them. He wrote a revised version of the Augsburg Confession in 1540 to which even Calvin could subscribe.
The men who wrote the Heildelberg Catechism were trying to show how their reformed faith was consistant with the 1540 version of the Augsburg.


----------



## Scott (Feb 16, 2005)

Both Melancthon and Luther were present at Landgrave Philip of Hesse's bigamous marriage ceremony, right? As I understand they approved of it. What do Lutherans say about that?

[Edited on 2-16-2005 by Scott]


----------



## ARStager (Feb 16, 2005)

If Modern Lutheranism = Melancthonism, then they'd be with us on the Supper. They're not.


----------

